# Donkey Scammer Alert



## Endless (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, it has been brought to my attention that the following email has been sent to many donkey breeders all around the USA today. I want to let everyone know that this is a scam and we are being impersonated! Even though the link this person is using is actually our web site we DID NOT send this email and we don't have a CEO and there is no one on our farm with that name. Here is the email that has been forwarded to me by some very nice observant donkey breeders! If any of you are reading this Thank You again for bringing it to my attention Kelly Kennedy

Subject: Interested In Buying a/some Donkeys from you **get back ASAP**

From: Neverending Ranch <[email protected]>

Date: Fri, Oct 12, 2007 7:41 am

To: [email protected]

Good day, its delightful to know that you may have the exact item am looking for. Have gone through your website and seen different pictures of some beautiful Donkeys. I am Mr Aaron Benz (ceo Neverendingranch). I have so much interest for the donkeys out of all other animals contained in my farm and thats the more reason am willing to buy more. Will be needing you to get back ASAP with the final asking price of your donkey per one.Do not forget to include the ages as this is very important for animal records. You can also go through our website to view some of our animals:

http://www.neverendingranch.net

Will be waiting to read back from you ASAP with prices of the different donkeys you have for sale. Send your reply to [email protected]

Thanks.

Regards,

Aaron Benz (Ceo)


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 12, 2007)

I received a email just this past week as well. I opened it, read it, got a good laugh and deleated it. :bgrin The following day...I received one again...only this time they wanted my 2 parrots I have up for sale,  Maybe I should of played along with them, like Busted Up Cowgirl did, with the Nigerian scams.




:



: Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 13, 2007)

:aktion033: Oh Boy! :aktion033:
we are going to have fun with this one



:


----------



## Endless (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Corinne! Did you get this exact email? I sure would love to introduce this scammer to a few donkey feet!! I have never seen any scammer use a website before! They are becoming a real pain in the a--!


----------



## julieb (Oct 13, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I received a email just this past week as well. I opened it, read it, got a good laugh and deleated it. :bgrin The following day...I received one again...only this time they wanted my 2 parrots I have up for sale,  Maybe I should of played along with them, like Busted Up Cowgirl did, with the Nigerian scams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]Corinne how did you know this was a scam????? Good job i dont think i would of known...[/SIZE]


----------



## Endless (Oct 13, 2007)

Some of the things that tipped off all the breeders who have emailed me are

The English is really bad and it seems to be in most scam emails

They asked you to reply to a differant email address than what is on the website

They used a differant name than whats on the website

They dont really ask about any particular donkey and it says they have looked at the recievers web sites and alot of them do not have web sites. Hope this helps you determine if you ever get a scam email. Kelly


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 13, 2007)

Let me go back and see if I still have it in my deleated files..if I do I will post it. I just got another one today! Here is that one~~Good Morning Seller,

In respect to your information about your donkey For Sale, In which I saw in website (www.meadowridgeminiatures.com) I'll like to purchase,if it's in good condition please advise. I am very

much interested in it. So please I will like to know what method of payment you prefer so that payment can be made delivered to you,I intend sending you a cashier check or money order, due to my bank policy. But if that is okay by you let me know. As you provide me with all your information thanks

Full Name:................................

Address:...................................

City:..........................................

Code:.......................................

Country:...................................

Phone Number:.......................

Last price...............................

I will be looking forward to your responds by e-mail or My Moblie Tel: +447045744588. Thanks

My Regards have nice day

Peter Mccorry

Its easy to tell when its a scam, they usually want to pay you WAY over the asking price, and then have you refund part of it when there shippper arrives..of course the money order or tranfer check is no good. (or whatever they call it!) I mean...come on, who is going to write and ask if my donkey is in good condition??? Besides..I have NO donkey listed for sale on my site. Maybe I will go and list a few to see what kind of email scams I get...lol... Corinne


----------



## julieb (Oct 14, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Let me go back and see if I still have it in my deleated files..if I do I will post it. I just got another one today! Here is that one~~Good Morning Seller,
> 
> In respect to your information about your donkey For Sale, In which I saw in website (www.meadowridgeminiatures.com) I'll like to purchase,if it's in good condition please advise. I am very
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]I have heard of the scams with people paying to much money and wanted you to send the overpayment..i think there was something about that on 20/20 or 48 hrs recently......it had people that went for it and sol now...... but now i am curious do you think they would really send someone for a donkey and take it???? gosh how scary would that be for them to even know your address



: ...most of the donkeys i have seen for sale on web sites have names also..so i guess they need to freshen up there skills ....it is so amazing what these crooks do, why dont they just get a job!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 14, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Besides..I have NO donkey listed for sale on my site. Maybe I will go and list a few to see what kind of email scams I get...lol... Corinne


This is what I was thinking to set them up so to speak. Last year on another forum "HGS" they set a scammer up like this big time. It almost sounds like the same jargon he was giving some horse breeders??

Put some up for sale Ce and just see what happens



:

LOL...just checked the phone #

It is bogus too!

what was their email??


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 14, 2007)

Teri....your BAD, but I love it :bgrin



: I'm working on my site now..I'm getting it ready for christmas, and adding some pics. Maybe this week I will list a few donkeys. (NOOO, they really are NOT going to be for sale  :bgrin )Ce


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 14, 2007)

It is just terrible how people will try any kind of scam. I looked at the website, but you can never get to the tack store that they claim they have. They have also posted on Miniaturedonkeyads.com, and they are warning all of their uses of the scam. I would just love to see someone get them the scammers get what they deserve. :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 14, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Teri....your BAD, but I love it :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm working on my site now..I'm getting it ready for christmas, and adding some pics. Maybe this week I will list a few donkeys. (NOOO, they really are NOT going to be for sale  :bgrin )Ce


LOL


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 14, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> LOL


And looks like the donkey will get the last laugh :bgrin OMG... love that picture :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 15, 2007)

Teri..would that be a big old SMOOCH for me from my "nephew Zepp",



: (or which gosh dang donkey is that??..yours confuse me  ) BTY~~ I still have his BABY pic hanging on the fridge. I think I need a all grown up one pretty soon. :bgrin Maybe I should put YOUR donkeys on my website, and put them up for sale..



: .Ce


----------



## Endless (Oct 15, 2007)

crackerjackjack said:


> It is just terrible how people will try any kind of scam. I looked at the website, but you can never get to the tack store that they claim they have. They have also posted on Miniaturedonkeyads.com, and they are warning all of their uses of the scam. I would just love to see someone get them the scammers get what they deserve. :aktion033:


it seems that there is some confusion, Never Ending Ranch is NOT the one scamming people, our Farm name is being used. Our website is for real that the scammers are using in their email. We do not CLAIM to have a tack shop we actually do have one and it says on the web site to email for a catalogue. Kelly


----------



## Reble (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear this has happen to you :no: Endless....


----------

